# Dogs won't stop roughhousing



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

We have three dogs: an elderly sheltie, a German Shepherd/Aussie Shepherd cross, and a Labrador/German Shepherd cross (she's the youngest, about 8-11 months). The sheltie, Callie, isn't a problem but she's dragged into the middle of things which can be very dangerous for her because she is older and more fragile. I'm afraid that they will hurt her in their rampages.

The other two like to roughhouse, banging into things and knocking everything over. It's instigated by Bambi, the youngest, who we just adopted recently, and Tori has to fend for herself. The problem is that they are a danger to themselves and others, as well as the furniture. Bambi just recently injured Tori's foot and I thought it was broken, and just a few seconds ago both of them went barreling into the door and someone yelped. It's getting out of hand.

Bambi just won't stop playing, and I don't know how to stop it. I've never seen a dog that continually plays without a break at all like her. They both get lots of exercise during the day, including walks, but it's like the playing never stops!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

You will need to teach them each seperately a command that basically means chill out and go relax somewhere. For us it is "All Done". Again, you need to teach them seperately, not as a group.

How to teach it:
Have the dog on a line, get a toy. Get them riled up a bit with the toy, playing with them (you keep ahold of the toy). Then all of a sudden shut down, stand up straight, put the toy behind your back and don't look directly at the dog. I like to be to where they are about at the end of the line/leash so they can't jump on you. As soon as the dog starts to calm down a little bit (a lot of them will sit) mark it (good!, or yes! or whatever you use) and resume playing for a few minutes. Then repeat many times. When the dog has caught on really well to the game, where they calm down very quickly add the command (All Done or Settle or whatever you want to use) when you shut down. Repeat again many times. Don't try to get to all of this in one session. Keep sessions short (5-10 minutes) and frequent (a couple times a day at least per dog). And progress slowly so you know they are getting it. Once each dog has it down well, you need to reteach them with another dog around. The best way to do this is to gate a doorway and have one dog on each side, so they can't actually interact with each other. Then redo it from the begining with each dog. Make sure you pair each dog, dog 1 and 2, 2 and 3, 1 and 3. Once they are doing it really well with the gate, remove the gate and start all over, again in pairs. Once they can do it in pairs try it with the three of them in the room. You will also want to practice in every room a few times, singly, in pairs and as a trio, as well as out in the yard, so that they generalize the command.


----------



## leesuh (Mar 2, 2008)

melgrj7's advice sounds like good advice to me! =) I had a thought that might help out in the mean time while they're still learning the calm down signal. Maybe get something that makes a loud noise (like an airhorn or make a shaker can or something) that will distract them for a second and force them to take a play break.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Excellent advice from both of these. I have three dogs too, I simply don't allow roughhousing in the house, but I began this rule from 6 weeks old with Mac'n'Roe. I like the training method melgrj7 has offered. I'll have to work on this...because they do sometimes get a little mouthy and worked up in the house.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

My 3 are all small; however, Daja sounds like Bambi. The others don't always want to play but she will not leave them alone. I sometimes put her in the bathroom with a chewie, just to give them some peace. I am teaching "leave it" to include leaving the dogs (and cat) alone. It is working ok but I have a long way to go.

Good luck. And keep the ol girl safe!


----------

